# Logging out my woods



## Mo Wood (May 26, 2009)

I have just 10 acres of hardwoods oak maple ash how much r these logs worth i just dont wanna get ripped off whats the difference between venner log and regular log in$$ Your pro opinion please thanks a bunch...


----------



## 2dogs (May 26, 2009)

I have no idea but those who do might need a little more info and maybe some pics.


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 26, 2009)

its not a good time for saw logs fire wood yes maybe next year tom trees


----------



## 056 kid (May 26, 2009)

There has never been a worst time to sell logs.


Let em grow!


----------



## RRSsawshop (May 26, 2009)

056 kid said:


> There has never been a worst time to sell logs.
> 
> 
> Let em grow!



:crazy1: is one way to put it !!!! Nothing is worth nothing and in my book nothing + nothing = nothing in my pocket $$$


----------



## Cletuspsc (May 26, 2009)

Yea dont sell your wood. .. ..wait about 2 yrs and then think about it.


----------



## Boleclimber (May 26, 2009)

Below is a link to pricing at the mill in New Hampshire. Hardwood has a high amount of grading and a usual timber lot has very few veneer logs. 10 acres is not a significant amount of wood for a logging company; the mobilization cost may eat heavily into your profit margin.

My opinion sits with the other guys, let them grow.

http://www.hhp-inc.com/uploads///PDF/Henniker Pricing 3-6-09.pdf


----------



## 371groundie (May 26, 2009)

if they arent dead thy just get bigger. I would hold out til the markets improve. thats what im preaching right now. if everyone does that the prices will come back up. 

as far as your trees: talking about trees i havent seen is like talking about a woman i havent met. hire a professional forester. if you dont know of any check with the state DNR or Forest Service. 

remember a logger works for himself, a forester works for you. when the forester sets up a harvest for you he usually works of a precent of the income. a logger gets x amount of money from the mill, and he has to divide it between you and him. the more money a logger makes, the less you do; the more money the forester makes for you, the more money he makes. 

a forester will also make sure that the logger doenst butcher the wood lot, shop the wood around to get the best price, whether from the logger or the mill.


----------



## mercer_me (May 27, 2009)

056 kid said:


> There has never been a worst time to sell logs.
> 
> 
> Let em grow!



:agree2:


----------



## Ohiowoodguy (May 27, 2009)

371groundie said:


> if they arent dead thy just get bigger. I would hold out til the markets improve. thats what im preaching right now. if everyone does that the prices will come back up.
> 
> as far as your trees: talking about trees i havent seen is like talking about a woman i havent met. hire a professional forester. if you dont know of any check with the state DNR or Forest Service.
> 
> ...



:agree2O NOT just hire a logger- there's an 80% chance they'll rob you blind. Get a professional consulting forester!


----------



## Straightgrain (Jun 20, 2009)

*Logging*

I agree with everyone that thinks it is best to wait; don't sell any logs now. Out here in NW Oregon, it is the worst it has been in decades.

I live above a main route out of the coast range, usually ten to fifteen log trucks go by before lunch. One a week since last fall, only trees that fell last winter are being sold.

My neighbor above me is on 65,000 douglas Firs, he is one of those guys that knows everything about forestry (been here since 1954). He is waiting too.

As far as having a company do it; nope, ten acres is do-able for most avid fellers, just find out from the mill what sizes they want. Decide what end to trim off because a lot of taper in a log will lower your profit. Lots of self-loaders out here, I seen them when I was back east. I had a company do 12 acres for us, we thinned and took out 28 loads we netted $8 K because he knew how to size the logs with taper.

Trees are worth more standing up.


----------

